# Fracino Ariete



## coffeebean

You'll be interested to know that Fracino have developed a variant of the Cherub called the Ariete. This machine has a lever on the group head to dispense espresso rather than a switch, has flick valves and wooden handles and is priced at just a bit more than the standard Cherub from April 1st. As soon as I get pictures and more details I'll post them for you to have a look!

Andy


----------



## CamV6

Its not as exciting as i first hoped, having just spoken to Fracino directly.

Its £975 & VAT

Its not a spring lever. Its still pump driven its just that the pump is activated by a small lever to the side of the group.

In no way (it seems to me) is this any comptetition to the L1


----------



## Milanski

Will be interesting to see if they go for the more a compact design.


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah the Classic has been completely kicked all over with the ugly stick. Is this going to be the step between a Cherub and the Classic?


----------



## coffeebean

It's based on a Cherub and has the same flick valves you find on an L1 - it's not a lever machine, just has a lever on the brewhead much like the Brewtus. It's all stainless steel with wooden handles, so looks way better than the standard Cherub too. PM me if you want a Forum price for one.....


----------



## michaelg

I don't suppose part exchange for a Cherub is an option ;-)


----------



## Jason1wood

I'd like to see it when it's out and read reviews, my hearts set on a Brewtus


----------



## coffeebean

Can do you a cracking deal on a Brewtus too....









Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Here we go......


----------



## coffeechap

I expect it will be a good price


----------



## Charliej

Looks very nice just spoilt by the contrast of the black drip tray.


----------



## michaelg

Andy - will there be any option to retrofit any of these to a Cherub? I'd love the joystick controls and the wooden portafilter handle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

An upmarket look with the wooden handles . Then that cheap look with the plastic drip tray.

Seems at odds with the rest of the machine.

Is the group head pucker e61 ?


----------



## michaelg

I hate the drip tray on my cherub. But think I will be keeping it for a while yet barring a raffle win or some other unexpected windfall! You must tell me how you went about reclaiming the PPI that funded your L1 boots! I remember it being a right faff trying to cancel it so surely I'm due at least enough for a Brewtus!


----------



## Soll

I really like it, an improvement on the current model in my opinion


----------



## MrShades

Certainly looks like a proper E61 group as well


----------



## fatboyslim

Please please please have a retrofit kit. Ask the question Andy and I'll give you my monies!!!?


----------



## coffeebean

I'll see what I can find out and let you know!


----------



## michaelg

If you can persuade them to look into better drip trays whilst they're there, even better! Definitely keen on retrofitting the wood bits. Can survive without the E61 bit but love the other bits!


----------



## Padder

Definitely a proper E61 group. There was someone on here who bought a heavenly before which also had a proper E61 so maybe that was fracino experimenting.

Is the E61 design patented? If they're buying them in instead of making their own version then presume it will be more expensive?


----------



## 4085

The wooden bits are easy to source and supply. The pf handle is standard and all someone needs to do is take the other plastic bits off to be measured. Be interested to see the price. The Londinium ones are mega expensive but they are using a rainforest type wood. these look more like good old british walnut or similar to me so should be expensive. My chap charges £25 per pf handle and I would guess the toggle switches would be £5 to £10 each. Can we find out if the chrome end caps are because the pf is bolted as opposed to glued on?


----------



## CamV6

Isn't this basically addressed up cherub? I don't see the benefit of the lever over a switch either? The machine just looks like a bit of a mush-mash to me a bit like when for used to bring out special editions of their cars like the Granada to use up various left over parts from other production runs. Don't get me wrong it's nice enough but I can't see its worth that much extra money


----------



## CamV6

Actually looking at the pic again it looks to my eye as I describe above due to that black drip tray. It's really naff looking. What a great opportunity missed. Make it a stainless steel tray with 'fracino' or 'ariete' embossed on it then you have a machine that looks much nicer


----------



## Padder

It would look miles better if the drip tray were stainless


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's not an update on the cherub or heavenly , it's a new model . It looks like it might have a pucker e61 group head, as opposed of the groups on the heavenleys etc.

agree drop tray looks at odds with the rest of the fittings and finishings...

how desirable it will be will come down to price versus the other HX machine like the rockets and the bezzera and the expobars...


----------



## coffeebean

It's based on the Cherub, just different group head and steam+water valves.

I agree would look better with stainless drip tray -even as it is tho, I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeebean said:


> It's based on the Cherub, just different group head and steam+water valves.
> 
> I agree would look better with stainless drip tray -even as it is tho, I think it looks pretty good!


Is it an e61 group ?


----------



## CamV6

Yes as is standard on cherub machines


----------



## coffeebean

Not sure if the grouphead is totally new or adapted from the original Cherub one - I'll find out when I speak to Fracino on Monday!


----------



## Fracino

We have taken on board comments regarding the stainless Cherub and also the Ariete and are hoping to reintroduce a stainless drip tray very soon.


----------



## coffeebean

I think that'll make them both (Ariete in particular) look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Yes Row

Would any new style of a stainless drip tray be available to retro fit to the current version of the cherub?


----------



## coffeebean

Would think so - they have the same drip tray


----------



## gwapenut

@Fracino

As a new user who loves the machine, the two things I consider to be the weak links are that unattractive, misfitting gasket between the group head and the front panel. And the low-water buzzer which sounds mid-brew rather than in advance.

Other than that, a great machine already which I'm really enjoying


----------



## michaelg

Any news on the possibility of retrofitting any of these features (drip tray included?)


----------



## shrink

So... Still a crap drip tray. Either plastic and warped, or metal and too shallow.

Water outlet is still rubbish but at least with flick switches you'll burn your hand less turning it off.

Gasket between group and body is still poor and the potential price pushes it into competition with frankly much much prettier machines.

My cherub was a bargain at some £670 new. But that's as much as I'd pay for fracino build quality

Expobar leva HX is only £850 ish! Has nice water and steam arms, nicer proportions, proper e61, massive drip tray, and is all set up for being plumbed in.


----------



## coffeebean

Nice new pic of the Ariete.......


----------



## PWW

As a recent owner of one of these machines a couple of comments I can make now I've had time to get used to it.

Keep an eye on the water tank level as using supplied internal filter the low level warning will never sound as filter raises intake height (my experience so far)

Drip tray although plastic and a bit of a let down in looks compared to the rest of the machine as mentioned its too shallow front to back added with the design of the cover plate means a wet counter top when purging / flushing the group head, as water spills over the front of the drip tray.

I did contact Fracino to see what update is available for the previously mentioned new stainless steel drip tray (hopefully being slightly bigger) but was informed not available only comes with what it has. On a plus side they did respond promptly.

Overall a nice machine with some quirks I'll look to overcome in the future


----------

